
Show HN: Updatable – Fix SEO and Web Dev issues independently from your CMS - robkerry
https://www.updatable.com/
======
NeilWkz
The service is technically mindblowning, A good way to let clients or the
marketing department fiddle with their site copy while leaving us to get on
with actual development work.

